# Chuck eye on a smoker?



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2009)

Just heading up to take advantage of a BOGO sale, and while I could cut it up for stew beef and make pörkölt again, I'm thinking the cheap, highly marbled cut with it's collagen center has a lot in common with the much more expensive brisket. Would I be wasting good meat, or should I give this a spin in the smoker?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 4, 2009)

I've BBQed Chuck Roast, but never a Chuck-Eye Roast..It will work well if you cook at a low temperature of 200*-225*...Take it to about 180*...Figure on 5-8 hours, but use a thermometer...I suggest you baste every 20-30 minutes  ...but be quick about it. Say a mixture of 1 cup beef stock, 1 cup vinegar, 1/2 Cup Worcestershire, 1/2 cup melted butter, salt, pepper, garlic powder, etc....

Enjoy!


----------

